# Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??



## lonely (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Wassernuss vor 2 Monaten gekauft.
Diese hat im Teich ihre meisten älteren Blätter verloren.

Habe sie dann in Einzelhaft genommen (Runde 200l Tonne) um die Blätter zu schützen
 (dachte die Fische hätten ihr was angetan)

Nun hatte sie aber keine alten Blätter mehr, verlor dennoch vereinzelnd jungere/ältere Blätter. Doch was mich schockt ist, dass sie ihre Wurzel so riesig ausgebildet hat. Diese hat nun den Durchmesser der Regentonne einmal quer rüber...außerdem hat sie junge "ableger" gebildet.

Meine Frage:

Wieso entwickelt sie so eine riesige Wurzel?
Wie geht es ihr in dem Zusatand?
Kann ich etwas für sie tun?
Was mach ich mit ihrer Wurzel und mir den Ablegern? 

Ist das Wetter ggf. zu regnerisch und kalt ?

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## doh (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Bilder heißt das Zauberwort 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hi

Bilder wären schon interessant, da ich auch diese Pflanze später einsetzen möchte. Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass sie mit den langen Wurzeln versucht mehr Nährstoffe ein zu sammeln, gegebenenfalls etwas in den Bodengrund zu gelangen und diese einfach aus diesem Grund vergrößert. Wäre meine spontane Interpretation, da sie es ja erst gemacht hat, als du sie in die Regentonne (wohl kaum Nährstoffe) gesetzt hast.
Ich habe auch hier im Forum schon öfter gelesen, dass Teichpflanzen kümmern, weil sie sich erst ihrer Umgebung anpassen müssen und dann einzugehen scheinen. Auch da hast du die Pflanze wohl zusätzlich verwirrt, weil sie kurze Zeit später wieder wo anders steht. Ich würde sie einfach zurück in den Teich setzen und ihr etwas Zeit geben. Dass sie Ausläufer bildet zeigt doch schon mal Vermehrungsdrang und müsste noch auf eine Intakte Pflanze schließen lassen.

Wäre mal eine Idee eines ""angehenden Teichbesitzers"

Grüße Michael


----------



## lonely (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Soooo Fotos:

Am Anfang als ich sie gekauft habe, *sah sie so aus:*

    


*Nach dem sich immer wieder die älteren Blätter gelöst haben und sich die riesige Wurzel entwickelt hat nun so:*

    
  

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen die "Ableger von der Wurzel zu trennen. Außerdem habe ich die Spitze mit den Blättern von der Wurzel getrennt. Mal gugen wie die 3 Teile jetzt entwickeln (Hauptpflanze mit Blättern, Wurzel, Ableger)

Habe auf den Bildern die Hauptpflanze mit der Wurzel noch mal zusammengehalten damit ihr sehen könnt, was für ein Ausmaß die Pflanze mit Wurzel hatte.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Gratulation, Du hast gerade dafür gesorgt dass Deine Wassernuss keinen Samen ansetzen kann und daher aus dem Teich verschwinden wird. Bitte, welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es eine lebende Pflanze von ihrer Wurzel zu trennen?


----------



## MarkusP (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Das Frage ich mich allerdings auch, konnte da nur den Kopf schütteln. So kann man sich natürlich auch von seinen Pflanzen trennen. 

LG
Markus


----------



## lonely (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Na wenn man sowas weiß ist es klar 

Sie hat ja auch ständig Blätter abgestoßen, die noch firsch aussahen.

Also bildet jede Wassernuss solch eine Riesenwurzel aus aus der ein "Samen" für das nächste Jahr entsteht ? Ist denn die Wurzel der Samen oder wie bildet sie diese anders?

Glaub kaum das die Wurzel abstirbt. Sie hat treibt 2-3 kleine "ableger aus" Vielleicht reichen die ihr ja aus und ich hab glück.

Anstatt mich groß zu verurteilen (was mir 0,0000 nützt),  hätte ich lieber einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht wie das abläuft mit der Ausbildung eines Samens. Wieso sie ihre Blätter abwirft und wieso sie so eine Riesen wurzel bildet.

Nymphaion hat doch schon erwähnt das ich wohl einen großen Fehler gemacht habe. Da muss nicht noch der MarkusP kommen und mitm Daumen drauf drücken . Es gibt schlimmeres im Leben. Ich sammle Erfahrungen. Wer was dagegen hat muss sich ja nicht am Thema beteidigen.

Lg Jan


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hi

Jan, warum hast du nicht einfach mal etwas gewartet bis du hier mehrere Antworten bekommst anstatt jetzt unbedingt handeln zu müssen. Die Wassernuss wäre so schnell nicht abgestorben, so wie sie auf den Fotos wirkt... Aber rückgängig machen kannst du es ja jetzt nicht mehr.

Wenn du wissen möchtest, wie das funktioniert mit der Wassernuss dann klick auf das Wort Wassernuss, da steht alles drin, was du wissen musst. Unter anderem auch, dass sie eine lange Wurzel bilden kann und dass sich Ableger nur nach der Blüte eine "Nuss" bekommen, sowie dass die Nuss nicht abgetrennt werden darf, bzw. ein Überwintern unmöglich ist...

Grüße Michael


----------



## lonely (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hallo,

dort steht aber auch:



> Ohne die Verbindung der schwimmenden Blattrosette mit dem im Schlamm liegenden Ursprungssamen bilden die Wassernüsse jedoch keine neuen Samen aus.




Da ich die Pflanze aber nur mit Blattrosette gekauft habe ist es dann eh egal wenn ich danach gehe, was dort geschrieben steht... Zumindest ein paar mehr infos danke


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Lies mal hier nach.
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p653_Trapa-natans--L-----Wassernuss.html
Je nach Wachstum ist die Pflanze scheinbar in der Lage eine neue Nuss zu bilden.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und die Wurzel treibt neu aus. Wirf einfach alles in den Teich und hoffe, dass sie sich erholt. Wenn nicht, dann musst du eben eine neue kaufen.


----------



## lonely (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*



Klasse Link entlich etwas zu Lesen. Scheinbar bezeichnen "die im Link" meine sogenannte "Riesenwurzel" als Trieb. Und scheinbar wird sie auch bei Ihnen so "riesig" dann scheint ja alles normal zu laufen und es kommt nicht von meinen Wasserwerten/ Nährstoffmangel.....etc.

Bleibt für mich noch die Frage, wieso so viele Blätter abgeworfen werden/worden sind die normal aussahen und keine Schäden aufwiesen.

Ja ich habe bereits alle Wassernüsse bis auf einen kleinen Ableger jetzt wieder in den Teich getan. Durch den kleinen Ableger möchte ich noch mal vergleichen wie sie sich im Teichin Gegensatz zur geschützten Bütt entwickeln. Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Danke Michael


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*



lonely schrieb:


> :.......
> 
> Bleibt für mich noch die Frage, wieso so viele Blätter abgeworfe




Umzugsstress


----------



## lonely (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Gute Idee...aber sollte sich das nicht so langsam geben nach paar Monaten? Oder eventuell sogar der "Umzug" in die Tonnen?

Sollte ich mal versuchen die "Wurzeln" etwas in Substrat zu stecken? Wird in den "Link" ja auch beschrieben das sie eines brauchen um dann Samen zu bilden....

Ich habe die Hauptpflanze und die Ableger so von dem "Trieb bzw. Hauptwurzel"  getrennt gehabt, dass dennoch alle 1-2 Wurzelnfäden haben.

Lg Jan


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*



lonely schrieb:


> Gute Idee...aber sollte sich das nicht so langsam geben nach paar Monaten? Oder eventuell sogar der "Umzug" in die Tonnen?...........





> wiki :.......kalkarme, aber nährstoffreiche und sommerwarme Altwässer, Humusschlammseen und Teiche. Sie ist fast nur im Tiefland in wärmebegünstigten Regionen zu finden........



und manchmal fühlen sie sich nie zu hause 


 die Wurzeltreiberei lässt sich so erklären : durch Lichtmangel versucht die Pflanze Ausläufer zu schieben die Licht finden .....

mfG


----------



## lonely (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Karsten  Ja das mit den Wurzeln und "Ablegern bzw. Ausläufern" hört sich plausibel an wobei sie bisher nie richtig schattig schwamm. Aber halt auch nicht richtig Sonnig :shock



> die Wurzeltreiberei lässt sich so erklären : durch Lichtmangel versucht die Pflanze Ausläufer zu schieben die Licht finden .....



Tja so ähnlich machens manche Menschen ja auch um an Geld zu kommen .... 
(mein erster Gedanke;hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun)

Kalkarme, aber nährstoffreiche, Humusschlammseen und möglichst viel Wärme/Sonne....mal gugen was sich da machen lässt. Hat denn jemand mehrjährige Erfahrungen und kann berichten ob ein Substrat notwendig ist und ob ich die Wurzelfäden einfach reinstecken kann? Oder wie ich sie sonst in Substrat verankern könnte?


----------



## lonely (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

So es ist über einen Monat her, seit dem ich die "Trennung" vorgenommen habe.

Alle Teile leben noch :beten ob die Wurzel, die Hauptpflanze oder die "Ableger (Triebe)"

Die Hauptpflanze wächst nach meinem Gefühl weiter in die Länge wie sie es schon in den Tonnen gemacht hat. Ist jetzt allerdings im Teich ist.

Die Hauptwurzel bildet ihre noch vorhandenen "Ableger" weiter aus welche ich wegen ihrer minimalen Größe nicht getrennt habe. Immerhin brauchen Pflanzen ja Blätter sonst würd die Wurzel auch irgendwann putt gehen 

Die größeren "Ableger" bilden jetzt an ihrem senkrecht Ablegerstiel  Wurzeln in alle Richtungen, wie man es bei Landpfanzen kennt (sehen wie Wasserwurzeln aus wenn man einen Stock z.B. Weidenstock im Wasser liegen lässt und sich dort nach ein paar Wochen neue Wurzeln bilden)

Alles in Allem läuft es bisher nach meinen "großen Fehler" positiv würde ich sagen


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

mjamm... Wasserkastanie  


aber ich hab da auch mal ne Frage zu:   bis zu welcher Wassertiefe klappt das mit dem Keimen?  bei Uns ist ne grosse Fläche 2 meter tief... keimt die dann noch, wenn die im Winter so tief absinkt?


----------



## lonely (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

mir scheint als hätte kaum jemand Erfahrungen mit der Wassernuss...

Bei meinen ganzen Fragen wurd immer auf "Fachwissen" verwiesen aber wie sich die Pflanze nach Erfahrungen im Detaille entwickelt,...scheint niemand so genau sagen zu können.

Auch gab bisher niemand eigene Erfahrungswerte preis...


----------



## MarkusP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Bei mir wachsen die Wassernüsse in einer großen Mörtelwanne in voller Sonne mit rechlich Erde und nährstoffreichem, weichem Regenwasser. Hier kommen sie auch zur Blüte und setzen dann auch die Nüsse für die nächste Generation an.

Wichtig wäre evtl. noch: Im Handel (also Baumarkt, Gartencenter) sind meißtens nicht die einheimischen Wassernüsse, sondern die auch in der Aquaristik angebotenen tropischen Wassernüsse im Verkauf. 

LG
Markus


----------



## lonely (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*



> Wichtig wäre evtl. noch: Im Handel (also Baumarkt, Gartencenter) sind meißtens nicht die einheimischen Wassernüsse, sondern die auch in der Aquaristik angebotenen tropischen Wassernüsse im Verkauf.




Und was ist an diesen anders Markus? 

Ich weiß nur dass Wassernüsse im Handel (also Baumarkt, Gartencenter) oft ohne "Nuss" vertrieben werden, welche jedoch gebraucht wird, damit die Pflanze sich fortpflanzen bzw. einen neuen Samen zu bilden kann.


----------



## MarkusP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Die tropischen bilden bei uns im Normalfall keine Nuss aus, da es ihnen bei uns im Freiland wohl zu kühl wird, wenn die Samenreife einsetzt. 

In der letzten Zeit konnte ich schon Trapa bicornis mit Nuss entdecken (Dehner), es wird sich zeigen, ob hier Samen (Nüsse) reif werden, habe dieses Jahr welche in Kultur, die sich sehr gut entwickeln, aber ob ihnen die Zeit im Herbst reicht, muss sich erst zeigen.


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hallo,

ich habe auch Erfahrungen mit der Kultur von Wassernuss. Der Samen hat eine anatomische Besonderheit: Das Innere besteht nur aus einem Keimblatt, das zweite ist zu einem Schüppchen verkümmert. Am vorderen Ende hat der Samen eine Öffnung, die durch einen Haarkranz verschlossen ist.Dort wächst bei der Keimung zuerst die Primärwurzel raus. Diese wird nicht sehr lang, vielleicht 5 - 10 cm. Die Primärwurzel bildet dann sehr viele Sekundärwurzeln, die sehr lang werden können (30 cm und mehr) und die Nuss im Gewässergrund verankern sowie die Nährstoffversorgung sicherstellen. 

Der Blattstiel des großen Keimblatts in der Nuss verlägert sich nun und schiebt das zweite kleine Keimblatt aus der Nuss heraus. Dieses klappt um und gibt den Trieb frei, der sehr schnell zur Wasseroberfläche wächst und mehrere Meter lang werden kann. Dort angekommen bildet sich die Blattrosette. Die kleinen weißen Blüten sind selbstbestäubend. Samen werden aber nur angesetzt, wenn die Pflanze genügend Nährstoffe aufnehmen kann, d.h. die Grundwurzel vorhanden ist. Weiter oben gebildete sprossbürtige Wurzeln bleiben kurz und können die Pflanze nicht genügend mit Nährstoffen versorgen damit Samen angesetzt werden.

Bei uns eher selten ist die Pflanze in den USA ein gefürchteter Neophyt. Man muss es gesehen haben: Die Rosetten wachsen in mehreren Schichten übereinander und machen Wasserwege unpassierbar. Fahrrinnen für Schiffe müssen mit speziellen 'Harvestern' freigehalten werden, was natürlich sehr teuer ist. Der Besitz der Pflanze ist z.B. im Staat Massachusetts verboten. Zuwiderhandlungen werden streng bestraft.

Der Same ist essbar, allerdings schwer aus der Schale zu entfernen, da diese ledrig zäh ist und nicht bricht. Die Konsistenz entspricht exakt derjenigen der Wasserkastanie, die aber etwas völlig anderes ist. Wasserkastanien sind Wurzelknollen eines Riedgrases (_Elocharis dulcis_) und werden in Asien und Australien viel angebaut. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Elfriede (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hallo zusammen,

also mit Wassernuss- Erfahrungen kann ich nicht dienen, sondern nur von einer einzigen Beobachtung sprechen.

Mit __ Aquarienpflanzen (für den Teich) habe ich im Frühling auch eine Wassernuss erhalten, deren Blattrosette im Teich aber schnell  vergammelte. Eher achtlos warf ich die nackte Nuss dann in ein Außenbecken meines Teichs und vergaß sie völlig, bis sich nach ca. einem Monat eine kleine, frische Rosette an der Oberfläche zeigte. Das ist jetzt drei Monate her, aber gewachsen ist die Rosette in dieser Zeit überhaupt nicht, sie ist immer noch winzig  schaut jedoch sehr frisch aus, wie man auf dem Foto gut erkennen kann.



     



mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## lonely (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Sooo "AKTUALISIERUNG"

Also meine getrennten Wassernussbestandteile *Hust* entwickeln sich gut. Siehe Bilder Haupßtpflanze, Wurzel.

  

Mich würde mal interessieren wie so eine "Nuss" also der Samen aussieht.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Kuni99 (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von den Nüssen von _Trapa natans_:
 

Bei _Trapa bicornis_ fehlen die beiden unteren Stachelhöcker. Die 'Riesenwurzel' ist eigentlich nur die stark verlängerte Sprossachse, nur was seitlich rauskommt sind sprossbürtige Wurzeln. Die Pflanze ist 'vergeilt', die ursprünglich vorhandene Rosette ist durchgetrieben und alle älteren Blätter abgestorben, was auf einen Mangel an Licht, Nährstoffen oder Wärme hindeutet.

Ich halte Wassernuss generell für nicht gartenteichgeeignet. Den Nährstoff und Wärmebedarf wird man nicht befriedigen können und sollte es doch funktionieren, sind die Nüsse im Teich eher unangenehm, wenn man dort mal hinein muss. Es gibt attraktivere Pflanzen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wassernuss; riesen Wurzel??*

Hi

Ich habe jetzt auch gelesen, dass die Nüsse oder ihre Schalen hart und spitz sein können. Wenn man da mal drauf tritt, weil sie nicht als Pflanze erkennbar war da sie einfach nicht mehr gekeimt ist zb....
Ich will mir ungern wegen einer solchen Pflanze die Folie kaputt machen.

Die Pflanze gefällt mir, einfach auch weil ich weiß, dass sie nicht mehr so weit verbreitet ist, wollte ich sie haben.

Grüße


----------

